# Build Thread of a ...



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I am starting a little build thread. I know it wont be a mystery very long. You all are way to good at the guessing games. Any way here is where many of us start. The wood pile.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

that was easy its a table... what do I win?


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I suck at guessing but I want that board the sixth from the left or fourth from the right in the last picture lol:thumbsup:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> I suck at guessing but I want that board the sixth from the left or fourth from the right in the last picture lol:thumbsup:


Oh yes that is a pretty one isn't it?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> that was easy its a table... what do I win?


No not a table this time.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

first off had to get some of the boards down closer to size.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

The cut offs can be used later


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

for some reason my ipad posts my pictures sideways. Sorry about that.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Needed 4 of these big pieces. A great Craig's list find in an old barn provided them


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Back to the pile for some Maple pieces to accent the walnut.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Back to the pile for some Maple pieces to accent the walnut.


A laminated handle for a mallet with multi axis turning. 

(Oh btw I started a build thread on how I made your mallet)

I will follow this and have more guesses. 

Are you doing a skate board for your boy?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, I'm in. This should be awesome.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Sometimes we get lucky and a tenon lines up just perfect to eliminate the damaged parts


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> A laminated handle for a mallet with multi axis turning.
> 
> (Oh btw I started a build thread on how I made your mallet)
> 
> ...


I will definitely be reading that thread


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

used the mortise machine a lot. Some through mortises and some not. Some I drilled the bulk out first on a drill press. The mortise machine does fine on the walnut and I'm pretty happy with it but I figure I can save some wear on the chisel/bits by doing some drill press work.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

It will take who knows how long to get this part replaced. the part that broke is what holds the lower blade guide in place


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

fortunately a few C clamps saved the day and I was able to do my next round of slicing.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

A bed frame??


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

DST said:


> used the mortise machine a lot. Some through mortises and some not. Some I drilled the bulk out first on a drill press. The mortise machine does fine on the walnut and I'm pretty happy with it but I figure I can save some wear on the chisel/bits by doing some drill press work.



Hmmmmm, an American using a drill that should only be available in Canada through a store called Canadian Tire. Thought I'd never see the day. :laughing: Either way, your build is going great. I'm not guessing, I'm just enjoying watching it. I would make one comment, and I don't mean to criticize, but you should really get some safety glasses on for the table saw work. You're scaring the crap out of me. You only have one set of eyes, don't risk them. Okay, I'll climb down off my soap box now and go back to lurking in your build thread.
Carry on.
:thumbsup:


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Hmmmmm, an American using a drill that should only be available in Canada through a store called Canadian Tire. Thought I'd never see the day. :laughing: Either way, your build is going great. I'm not guessing, I'm just enjoying watching it. I would make one comment, and I don't mean to criticize, but you should really get some safety glasses on for the table saw work. You're scaring the crap out of me. You only have one set of eyes, don't risk them. Okay, I'll climb down off my soap box now and go back to lurking in your build thread.
> Carry on.
> :thumbsup:


Kinda made me wonder too.lol Worked 8 years for that company.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Hmmmmm, an American using a drill that should only be available in Canada through a store called Canadian Tire. Thought I'd never see the day. :laughing: Either way, your build is going great. I'm not guessing, I'm just enjoying watching it. I would make one comment, and I don't mean to criticize, but you should really get some safety glasses on for the table saw work. You're scaring the crap out of me. You only have one set of eyes, don't risk them. Okay, I'll climb down off my soap box now and go back to lurking in your build thread.
> Carry on.
> :thumbsup:


I was wondering how many would recognize the great Mastercraft name. The drill is a hand me down from my Dad. I do live in the USA but am still very much a Canadian.
I listen to As it Happens and the Vinyl Cafe faithfully.

Thanks for the reminder about the eyes. I would add although not as an excuse that so far in this thread I have not used the Table saw. I cut my tenons on the band saw. Now there is no excuse for not using them on the band saw. I do use safety glasses and have a pair at the table saw, mitre saw, on the planer and one spare pair on the work bench. THanks for calling me on it. You can never be too safe.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

3 layers. Maple between walnut each 1/4" thick. Can't be too safe and cant have too many clamps.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think we are still meant to be guessing what it is unless I missed a post somewhere. 

Not a skate board, but I was right in guessing laminated and curve. 

I don't think it is a rocking chair as looks to long and flat a curve

Not a sled cause it looks to curved and I imagine it would need a flat spot

It could be some custom furniture possibly for you office?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

yes two long laminated curves. 

i always forget you are always 'still up' Dave


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

There is the real shot. the other was just the gratuitous dog/ shop helper shot


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I decided i didn't care for the exposed maple on the end so i cut some end caps. I could have pin nailed them while the glue dried but didn't want to worry about the pin rusting out and maybe ruining a finish later. So I created some custom clamps of a sort. I made the caps a tad large then trimmed down with a block plane.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

And to show I am not a wood snob I included two more species by adding both red and white oak. With a first coat of thinned BLO i have decided I like oak with Walnut almost as much as maple.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

And if someone can tell me how to rotate pictures on an ipad I will be very happy. They are all the right way in my photo library but post sideways. Not cool.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> yes two long laminated curves.
> 
> i always forget you are always 'still up' Dave


Yep, I'm always up



DST said:


> And if someone can tell me how to rotate pictures on an ipad I will be very happy. They are all the right way in my photo library but post sideways. Not cool.


Are you using woodworking talk app, a browser or forum runner. I have no issue and I use the app

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Oh did you check out the build thread on your mallet, posted all pics, well a complete series anyway. Shows the photos I used for the burnt images and a general run through on the entire mallet. 

As for your project, some kind off curved counter or desk ?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Still looking great. :thumbsup:


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Yep, I'm always up
> 
> Are you using woodworking talk app, a browser or forum runner. I have no issue and I use the app
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'm using the ap on my ipad


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I bet this gives it away.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

A tanning rack


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

One of those mechanical bulls?

I'm a little late to the party, but enjoying the build.


----------



## Daddy's Cool (Jul 12, 2010)

Rocking Horse?


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Hmmmmm, an American using a drill that should only be available in Canada through a store called Canadian Tire. Thought I'd never see the day. :laughing:/QUOTE]
> 
> Good catch! That went right by me. I have the big brother to that DP. I was guessing stool at first, but now I am withholding judgement.:huh:


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

round foot stool is my bet


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Laundry hanper?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Don't think it's a rocking horse as curve looks to flat, but I could be wrong. I was wrong once, back in Nam (Vietnam). Thought I was wrong but really I was right ) lol

Ok I'm not really that old.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

The display racks for those hides?


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

A saddle?


----------



## rrbell (Oct 22, 2012)

OK, late to the thread as usual. Could it be a western type three legged stool with a cowhide seat? ......or maybe a cow? lol, looking good so far!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

well i suppose that big pile of hides was misleading after all. Ikea sells them as area rugs. I only bought one.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Daddy's Cool said:


> Rocking Horse?


I did build a rocking horse once. Now my kids have out grown that phase and I have any grandchildren yet


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> was wrong once, back in Nam (Vietnam). Thought I was wrong but really I was right ) lol
> 
> Ok I'm not really that old.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yeah, when my dental hygenist gets really painful I tell her it's OK, I was tortured in Korea. She believes me. Kids!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I typically prefer hardwoods but this project needed some soft species cut up.
It's not on Phinds chart but you all should recognize it


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

If I post from my phone not my iPad the side ways thing is fixed. Sorry the the kink in your necks from previous pics


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Some kind of theropudic torture chair / lounge for your patients.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> If I post from my phone not my iPad the side ways thing is fixed. Sorry the the kink in your necks from previous pics


Not sure why you would have the did fence. Don't think I've ever had issue from the iPad.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Some kind of theropudic torture chair / lounge for your patients.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Well Dave you are so close. It is a chair. Just not for my patients and I hope that sitting in it is not torturous


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Well Dave you are so close. It is a chair. Just not for my patients and I hope that sitting in it is not torturous


A banana lounge

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Rocking chair


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dwillems26 said:


> Rocking chair


I ruled out rocking chair for the same reason I ruled out rocking horse. Curve looked to flat. Who knows - maybe it will be the second time I've been wrong in a life time lol

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thought you were wrong Dave, but you were mistaken, huh? Hey DST. do you hold your Ipad sideways when taking a pic? I think that's what was happening on my phone when it posts sideways.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Thought you were wrong Dave, but you were mistaken, huh? Hey DST. do you hold your Ipad sideways when taking a pic? I think that's what was happening on my phone when it posts sideways.


Actually I take the pics, at least most of them on my iPhone. Then I email them to myself so I can have on both devices. It's easier to post on the bigger screen. Somehow in the transmission they get turned. They are all good when I post from the phone. I'll try taking some with the ipad itself and see what happens


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I put my bandsaw to the test today resawing 10 1/2 " walnut. The blade (woodslicer) did a great job.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard the coolest projects require buying a new tool.
This is the only one I've had to buy so far on this build. 
The one we had in our house hold couldn't handle the cowhide


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I created this part to feature the initials of the recipients. Sort of like their brand 
I thought the first look was too thin looking so I added a panel to accent the letters more.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok a twin sofa or an out door chair with a table between the two seats. Looking great

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Last parts being manufactured. 
Final assembly this weekend.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok did I miss the part where you told us what it was? If not then I'm guessing a head or foot board for a bed


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Last two parts finished


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

You can see in this one I haven't added the panel behind the letters yet


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

this was just a dry fit but someone couldn't wait to try the fit. I have enjoyed all your guesses but that part is over now. hope to have finished pics ready to post this weekend


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

dude that is freaking awesome does it recline?

EDIT: my bad I looked closer had a duh moment


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> dude that is freaking awesome does it recline?
> 
> EDIT: my bad I looked closer had a duh moment


Yes it does recline. The parts in the earlier post are the supports that the back rests on in one of 7 reclining positions


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DST said:


> Yes it does recline. The parts in the earlier post are the supports that the back rests on in one of 7 reclining positions


Oh wowdid you figure that out by yourself or did you find a plan for it please explain how you did this I have been thinking on a recliner for awhile but I can't figure out how to do it


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, that's awesome. Love it.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Tommie Hockett said:


> Oh wowdid you figure that out by yourself or did you find a plan for it please explain how you did this I have been thinking on a recliner for awhile but I can't figure out how to do it


The arms are curved to slope down as they go back. There are holes drilled into the sides of them. The back rest pivots on a low point anchored to the rear legs.
I'll take some pictures.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Okay, that's awesome. Love it.


Thanks. That means a lot coming from a Canadian hall of famer


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> The arms are curved to slope down as they go back. There are holes drilled into the sides of them. The back rest pivots on a low point anchored to the rear legs.
> I'll take some pictures.


There you can see the arms. In the one shot you can see the hole in the leg where the back rest will pivot


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok I've been absent for a bit and gonna be out of commission for a bit more but this is looking awesome, glad I could catch it before this thread is done and dusted.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I was to post final pics this weekend but have decided that since this chair has a long trip to Canada in its future I will not do final assembly until delivery to the recipients. Since it's all MandT construction it will be easy to put together there and the few individual pieces will be easier to wrap and transport than the whole thing would


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> Ok I've been absent for a bit and gonna be out of commission for a bit more but this is looking awesome, glad I could catch it before this thread is done and dusted.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Thanks Dave,
I used this big ol' Aussie Mallet to knock the tenons in on the dry fit.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, you're certifiably obsessed with woodworking.













Sleeping with your workpieces... and I thought I was obsessed!

Sorry man, I couldn't resist.

Intriguing thread. Subscribed


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Thanks Dave,
> I used this big ol' Aussie Mallet to knock the tenons in on the dry fit.


Hope it stood up to the task 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Delivered.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Ok, you're certifiably obsessed with woodworking.
> 
> Sleeping with your workpieces... and I thought I was obsessed!
> 
> ...


That's funny J. 
The couch in the shop is a result of new furniture in the house. Just saving it till one of the teenagers move out on their own. It has been nice at times having it there even if it eats up a lot of space. As you can tell by the pic. My "shop helper" likes it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DST said:


> Delivered.


Very nice looking chair. Well done DST. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the update.

I love the stripes in the arm rests. Compliments the lettering very well.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave,
Very kind


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

One final shot showing the cow hide. I think it looks cozy and inviting. It's wide enough for my brother or sister in law to sit by my nephews and read together


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Spectaculacular!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wonderful work! They will treasure that chair.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Great job Darcy. You should be very pleased


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Shop Dad. I was pretty happy with the outcome. I wish I had taken some better final pics but it will be in the family for years so I guess there is time


----------

